# Bell Peppers over winter



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

I had some bells last year and let them die out over winter outside. I just recently read that they can grow back; is that true? If so, How long before I'll see them come up (the old plants were removed at the surface)?


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

hmmm, I didn't think they would grow back as I thought they were an annual, so once they are done, they are done.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Tammy!


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I have had peppers go dormant in winter...they look dead but sometimes they aren't. I just cut them back and see if anything starts growing in the spring. Some do, some don't.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks TennesseeChicken; I figured they wouldn't come back and planted green onions. If they decide to come up I'll be surprised, but there is still room for them.


----------

